# Help with Sig



## Rustybugs (Dec 21, 2012)

As I sit here with head in hands and debating whether or not to ask for help, a little angel appears on my shoulder and says " Go ahead, these are nice folks. Someone will help you"

So here goes... I would like a sig for myself. Nothing too fancy and will be a one time request. 

I do not have the skills to even try it and I certainly don't have any program that would assist me even with the great tutorial.

So here's my request for some kind person: My favorite aircraft is the P-61 Black Widow. I have several pic of different angles. Have it flying with a night time back ground. 

Similar to the box art from the Revell kit, with all guns blazing. And my name Rusty somewhere in there. That's it.

Thanks


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Rusty, welcome to the forum. It would help if you could post a few of those pictures you consider being a candidate for your siggy. If some of the other guys chime in, we could produce a nice collection for you to choose from. But considering it's christmas time, it could take a few days, as the family needs some attention, too


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2012)

Agree with Marcel. If you can post the pictures (or examples) of the type you wish to be used then someone will come back with something.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree with those above


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 21, 2012)

Great, and thank you, no hurry on what ever is done. I will post the pics here...














I hope this helps.
Thanks again


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm sure our resident siggy master, Wurger, will come up with some just brilliant, but here is a start.


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 21, 2012)

OMG that's great!!!! I love that angle .. If I may.. suggestion...make the plane and back ground the complete length, maybe a small web in the corner with the spider????? My name a little smaller and at the top or side, not so prominent , but also include at the bottom " signature courtesy of Thorlifter" The bit "signature courtesy of______"" I politely insist that whomever does it for me include that. Credit is due to the maker. Unless the designer insists that they remain anonymous.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2012)

How's this. No need for my name on your siggy but I appreciate the thought. We are all glad to help.


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 21, 2012)

That's great Thor, since I don't know squat about how to do these things, any chance of the spider web superimposed over photo.. in other words, the aircraft the entire width of the sig and the spider on top of it???


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah thor, nice one, I see I don't even have to start  I like the idea of the sider in the web, good thinking


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 22, 2012)

Any of these?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2012)

You should make the name rusty realy rusty, like in oxidated iron. Then it would be perfect.


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 22, 2012)

Thor, you sir have outdone yourself The bottom one looks fantastic. You sure you don't want to sign it? Anyway I will be asked about it so unless you don't want me to tell folks, don't be surprised to see your inbox getting full.

Again my thanks Now how to I get it into the proper place as a sig ??

I think I figured it out


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I think I got it right, again my sincere thanks Thor


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2012)

Great one Thorlifter! Sure that you don't want to make it slightly bigger Rusty?


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 22, 2012)

Nah a little subdued is fine with me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2012)

8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2012)

Excellent work Thor!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

